# Jack as router lift



## johannmendelsohn (Mar 17, 2014)

Something which I tried and it works well: I fixed a very small hydrolic jack under my plunge router (fixed under table), I loosen the plunge friction lever and adjust the jack until the correct height is reached, lock it and there you are!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

That will work...

I have seen a scissor jack used before, but not hydraulic...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Something like this?


----------



## johannmendelsohn (Mar 17, 2014)

Yes! I just find that with the hydrolic one can make 
finer adjustments with less power. Thanks gor your 
Reply!


----------



## bluewood (Nov 26, 2013)

Great idea. Thanks


----------



## Bob and Bernie Bob (Feb 15, 2014)

I made this 'Jack' with parts from a turnbuckle for right & left hand threads. Six turns of the crank raises or lowers the router. One turn of the 3/8 threaded rod from the top fine adjusts 1/32. Using a metric threaded rod would convert to metric results per turn.


----------



## Bob and Bernie Bob (Feb 15, 2014)

Yohann, I do not have enough post to answer your private message. 

That lift is the prototype with lots of modifications. There are no plans. I am about to build a new one with a couple changes. When I do, I will supply you plans. 

Bob


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

Good idea I had a old jack on the scrap pile. I will hold it in case I want to try the router jack method.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

*Using a jack as a router lift*

Here is mine.


----------



## johannmendelsohn (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks Bob. Much appreciated!


----------



## ssevey17 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hmm I never thought of using an old scissor jack. I might have to give that a try!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

ssevey17 said:


> Hmm I never thought of using an old scissor jack. I might have to give that a try!


Here are some of the construction pics.


----------

